
Show HN: All Events in City – Discover Events Happening in Your City - Allevent
https://allevents.in/invite/688944
======
Allevent
Allevent Is small and diverse group on mission: to help people discover the
events happening around them. Hundreds of events happens in our city, but its
difficult to find them out. All Events in City helps you do that..!!

Uniquely harnessing the power of the social media, we have created a smarter
way to discover and share information regarding events. Started in 2011, All
Events in City has 50 million+ events posted, 25 million users from 33,000
cities all over the world. World’s fastest growing event aggregation platform
having such a huge reach has become a platform for event organizers to promote
their events at City, Country and/or Global level. We are the connecting
bridge between users who are looking for events and event promoters who are in
search of their audience. There’s always a bigger picture. All facets of event
marketing needs to be understood and we cover the gamut.

